# Best Vape shop JHB



## Sick Boy (23/10/16)

Hi everyone, 

I am going to be in JHB for from 23 Dec - 05 Jan, I would like to go past a few vape stores while I am there. I know it's a bit bias but which stores would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Silver (23/10/16)

Whereabouts in JHB will you be staying @Sick Boy ?


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/10/16)

Vapeking fourways is a must the guys there is a must meet. Go have a coffee wilth Ollie and Carlos 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sick Boy (23/10/16)

Thanks CJ. I will be in Florida (West Rand) for a week and in Fourways (North rand) for a week but I don't mid traveling.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/10/16)

New Vapeking opened in Krugersdorp last weekend 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/16)

We are currently spoilt for choice in JHB on the Vape Shop front.
Seems like there are more shops opening by the day.

I am nervous to mention names because vendors will think if I don't mention them then I am doing that on purpose - so in case I forget a shop - apologies... Its not intentional

On the West Rand there is Vape King in Krugersdorp.
When you are in Fourways definitely go visit @Ollie and Carlos @Nibbler at VK Fourways as suggested by @CJ van Tonder 
VK also has a shop in Belairs shopping centre - great place too

Vape Cartel should have their shop in Greenside open by then, so should be a good one to check out too.

Vaperite has several shops and are opening more. Check out their website for further details. I dont think they have one in the West or near Fourways, but I may be wrong.

There are several others in Midrand and further north towards Pretoria

No shortage of good shops for us vapers these days. Cant believe how much its changed over the past year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/10/16)

Vape King Fourways is like where vapers go when they die. I swear it's awesome ... I sometimes go there during lunch just to unwind

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/10/16)

Include a trip to the beautiful koppies in Joburg South if you can and visit Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

